# Any rats in FL?



## slsers (Apr 2, 2010)

Any rats needing a home in Florida?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

slsers said:


> Any rats needing a home in Florida?


usually TONS. Join and post on Florida Ratlist to find them


----------



## slsers (Apr 2, 2010)

okay, thank you!


----------



## kelori1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Where in FL are you located? I have many up for adoption....


----------



## slsers (Apr 2, 2010)

I am in the Tampa area


----------



## kelori1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome--I'm in Dunedin, right by Clearwater border.
What are you looking for?


----------



## slsers (Apr 2, 2010)

I am looking to adopt 2 boys in July. you can email me [email protected]

this is exciting! ;D


----------

